# ICC Schmiederezepte



## Rodulf (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

welche der neuen Schmiederezepte lohnen sich eurer Meinug nach am ehesten um damit etwas TG zu bekommen.

Da so langsam die ersten Spieler nicht mehr wissen was Sie mit den Frostmarken anfangen sollen, könnte bald der Marktpreis für urtümliches Saronit in humanere Bereiche fallen.

Ich spiele nun, nachdem ich mir das Tankstiefelrezept gekauft habe und mir diese hergestellt habe mit dem Gedanken mir die anderen Stiefelrezepte Heal/DD auch noch zu zulegen, wobei Heal ja nur wass für Palas ist.

Was meint ihr, könnte man so etwas Gold abgreifen? Als BB hab ich auch immer ein paar Titanstahlbarren und massig Äonenzeugs rumliegen.

Die Beinrezepte sind mit 8 urtümlichen Saronit doch noch sehr teuer bzw. müsste ich mir da noch 3 Saronit mehr besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für ne kurze Einschätzung


----------



## Magnison (4. März 2010)

Tank Hose & Schuhe sind IMBA, vorallem die Hose.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (7. April 2010)

ich hab alle ICC rezepte ... muss sagen, dass ich alles irgendwo schon geschmiedet hab.
wobei ich sagen muss, dass die tank hose und die dd stiefel bisher am beliebtesten waren.


----------



## Zagron666 (10. April 2010)

Priester in der Kirche. Er isst sein Brot, übergibt sich hinterher und pappt sich den Brei unter die Arme. Die Leute schauen ihn natürlich etwas seltsam an, da rechtfertigt er sich: "In der Bibel steht: 'Du sollst das Brot brechen, und unter den Armen verteilen'!"


----------



## sharthakan (26. Mai 2010)

Zagron666 schrieb:


> Priester in der Kirche. Er isst sein Brot, übergibt sich hinterher und pappt sich den Brei unter die Arme. Die Leute schauen ihn natürlich etwas seltsam an, da rechtfertigt er sich: "In der Bibel steht: 'Du sollst das Brot brechen, und unter den Armen verteilen'!"



super tolle antwort -_-

besser nix schreiben als so einen BLÖDSINN!!!
*sorry für caps*

naja, ich selber habe alle arten von plattenträgern, von daher brauch ich auch alle rezepte ^^
i-wer kann die bestimmt i-wo i-wann zu i-welchen preisen herstellen :-)


----------



## Parkway (28. Juni 2010)

für mich hat es sich schon gelohnt. die tankschuhe zB. wenn du alle mats + das rezept kaufst bist etwa bei der hälfte der ausgaben wie die stiefel im AH stehn. zumindest bei uns...


----------

